# Fan Control and ATI Silencer 4



## air_ii (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if this feature works with the Arctic Cooling AS4?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2004)

yep works with any fan as long as its connected to the video cards fan output


----------



## Erroneus (Nov 24, 2004)

And i can confirm, works 100% with AS4


----------



## acrowley23 (Nov 24, 2004)

yes..it works

But dont wonder ,when a Ati4 makes a "rattle" noise...
Its because the PWM Impulse based FanControl of the X800 Cards..
Not a defect Ati4 Silencer or X800 Card!


----------



## Gardinen (Nov 25, 2004)

The rattle noise...I have it. Makes me go nuts. Turning the fan up to 100% or 0% makes it stop, and either is a good option. What is wrong, can i be fixed??

I even replaced the ICEQII cooler with the Silencer 4 on my X800Pro and thought that the noise would go away...it didn't


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

if I understood what acrowley23 said - no. pulsing power causes some fans to make strange noises. ati silencer 4 seems to be one of those


----------



## rexet (Dec 15, 2004)

*Same here...*

I'm happy to read that thread cause I was wondering if my Silencer was broken or not... Indeed I have that "rattle" noise when the Silencer is not running at 100%.


----------



## rexet (Dec 16, 2004)

That would be nice if we could find just a .reg file to set the fan running at 100%.


----------

